# JL 12W7 question



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

chris, have you ever seen a w7? The surround covers the screws.

You have to remove the hoop and clasp trim ring and lift up the surround


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a question for all you audio guys out there. Does anyone know how I can get my 12w7 out of the box its in? It was in my old car and I am looking to sell it, but I can't figure out how to get it out without messing up the box its in. Also if you're interested in buying it PM me.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

huh? What do you mean you can't get it out? Whats holding you back? Cant get the screws out? Have screws out, but can't pull it out of the box?don't know where to start? I could use a little bit more info ;-)


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

The "Over-Roll Surround" is patented by JL Audio. It allows maximum excursion without sacrifice of cone area for a given foot-print. Output is all about displacement and displacement is a factor of cone area and travel.
Follow this in reverse and you'll get the driver out: http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_subs_pages.php?page_id=8

Good luck with it.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Punkrocka436 said:


> chris, have you ever seen a w7? The surround covers the screws.
> 
> You have to remove the hoop and clasp trim ring and lift up the surround


 Yes, I am fully aware of this...he just wasn't clear if it was an issue of getting the screws out, or getting the sub out of the box after they were removed.


----------



## noneed117 (Nov 3, 2005)

How much you looking to get for it? IM looking to buy


----------

